# raccapricciare



## zipp404

Mi chiedo come rendere in spagnolo il significato di _raccapricciare.
_
Ecco la frase:

Al vedere tutto quel sangue raccapricciò.

Voto per: 

_Espeluznó _al ver toda esa sangre.

Al ver toda esa sangre _se horrorizó_.

Grazie!


----------



## Geviert

Direi che entrambe sono legittime, la seconda mi sembra stilisticamente migliore. Si potrebbe dire anche _espantarse_, _aterrorizarse_.


----------



## 0scar

Por la probable etimología habría que decir _se espeluznó_ (se le erizaron los pelos), y para usar un intransitivo como _raccapricciare_ habría que decir _tembló._


----------



## Neuromante

0scar said:


> Por la probable etimología habría que decir _se espeluznó_ (se le erizaron los pelos), y para usar un intransitivo como _raccapricciare_ habría que decir _tembló._


Lo de "se espeluzno" me parece la mejor propuesta de toda. Por aquí se seguiría con un "todo", (Se espeluznó todo) pero como ya hay uno antes sería redundante


----------



## chlapec

Tenemos, también, *se estremeció*.


----------



## Geviert

Digamos que todas las variantes psicosomáticas del pavor son posibles.


----------



## ninux

Disculpen si me meto...
Pero me parece que la frase original no tiene el "se" reflexivo y me parece que tiene un matiz ligeramente menos personal. (¿Es o no es transitivo?)
Al vedere tutto quel sangue raccapricciò (a más personas, no está definida que la persona que ve la sangre es la misma que se espeluzna)...
¿O no?
Saludos, hombres


----------



## ilhermeneuta

Esiste la forma riflessiva: raccapricciarsi?


----------



## zipp404

Grazie a tutti.



ilhermeneuta said:


> Esiste la forma riflessiva: raccapricciarsi?


 
Sì, con la particella pronominale: l’animo ancora mi si raccapriccia (al solo pensiero).


----------



## honeyheart

A todo esto, yo "raccapricciare", como verbo, no lo encuentro en ningún lado...


----------



## Geviert

Depende de dónde busque, mi estimada. No es un verbo muy usual en el "parlato" de internet, pero si se va por ejemplo a google books se pueden encontrar algunos ejemplos.


----------



## ninux

Con las sugerencias de Geviert, me dio curiosidad por buscarlo.
Aquí en el diccionario.
Efectivamente es un término antiguo, usado como verbo. 

La vista di quell'incidente ha raccapricciato i passanti.  aquí  hay otro ejemplo.

De lo que veo, se usa tanto como transitivo que como intransitivo.

En el ejemplo de la pregunta de zipp aparece como intransitivo, pero no lo había escuchado nunca; 
por esto escribí que hay una ligera diferencia y que, dependiendo del contexto, tenía duda si poner "*se* estremeció/horrorizó/espeluznó".

_A. trasmise un documentario sulla guerra in Sudafrica; la vista di tutto quel sangue, raccapricciò_ (quelli che guardavano il documentario). 
_A. trasmise un documentario sulla guerra in Sudafrica; la vista di tutto quel sangue, *lo* raccapricciò_ (A. *si* inorridisce al vedere il sangue mentre prepara il documentario)

Así lo entiendo yo. Espero de haberme explicado

Saludos


----------



## 0scar

Varios diccionarios dicen que es intransitivo.
También dicen que  antiguamente y de uso literario era transitivo.


----------



## ninux

0scar said:


> Varios diccionarios dicen que es intransitivo.
> También dicen que  antiguamente y de uso literario era transitivo.


Gracias, Oscar... A mi me sonaba más en transitivo...
¿Será que tengo un alma de literato o que soy antiguo?


----------



## 0scar

Suena más natural que sea transitivo, no se como llego a ser intransitivo, cosas del lenguaje.


----------

